# Maximum drive time / distance?



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I remember reading somewhere that there was a maximum drive time on a single request. Did I misread or was there only a maximum drive distance and not time?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> I remember reading somewhere that there was a maximum drive time on a single request. Did I misread or was there only a maximum drive distance and not time?


Looks like it varies by CITY, macchiato. Here's the official Lyft webpage on the subject.
Link: *https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214212387-Ride-Cost-Calculation*


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

AllenChicago Thanks!

I guess there was just a ceiling on cost not time.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> AllenChicago Thanks!
> 
> I guess there was just a ceiling on cost not time.


Since our lives are short, there's a limit on time too!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Reason why I asked was because I was in a ride that was over 3 hours long because pax wanted me to wait in like 3 different stops. I would have said no but it was a slow Saturday and it was a Plus request. So fare totaled over $140 and I even ended up back at original pickup location so that was also a plus.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I WONDER HOW THIS DRIVER WAS COMPENSATED... AND HOW MUCH $$$?
From the weekly Lyft "Driver Digest" e-mail.

Driver Snapshot:









*Headed to the Nashville airport, news reporter Kristen learned that her driver John was missing his mother Sarah's 86th birthday in Charlotte - where Kristen was headed. Four hundred miles later, Kristen crashed Sarah's celebration with fresh flowers and a big hug from her son.*


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Play store has an app called meter and it's free. Pop the app open choose the uber or lyft platform and put in surge if you got it. Everyone by now should know Max payout. The app is just like a cab meter. When the price gets close to Max payout you end the ride and have the pax reorder. They won't pay you anything over Max rate. Reset the meter app and continue on. Will be guaranteed full payment at least.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=osacky.ridemeter

Just be careful if your gonna cross state lines and can't pick up in other state. If that happens pull over before you leave your state and reorder ride. Always cover your ass. Pretty sure I've seen people not get paid going over max fare or distance.


----------



## elys123 (Oct 29, 2016)

In NYC, your maximum fare could be $500, not more than that.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

1.3.2020

I don't know the maximum fare, but he maximum commission in the Chicago region is $320. Why Lyft calls it a "rate" is beyond me.

*This is the amount you'll take home.*

Base Rate $1.432 
Cancel Penalty $5.00 
* Maximum Rate $320.00 *
Minimum Rate $2.40 
Per Mile $0.648 
Per Minute $0.224 
Scheduled Cancel Penalty $10.00

Why Lyft calls it a "rate" is beyond me. I wonder how long of a trip it takes, averaging 75mph, to hit the $320 maximum commission?


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

macchiato said:


> I guess there was just a ceiling on cost not time.


Yeahhhhh, not how it works - you can drive for 14 hours and the odometer can keep clicking away miles - *BUT* you will only be paid the rate card max, no matter how much Lyft charges. Interpretive reading.:laugh::biggrin:


----------

